

Ask HN: 40 iPhone app promo codes for candid feedback - johnda

I'm relatively new to iPhone app development and am having trouble with one of my apps.  The app is called PowerPlay+ and is a power hour playlist generator for the iPhone.  I realize the idea isn't that original, but I think my execution is better than similar apps.  The problem is, I'm not getting feedback from users (&#60;1k downloaded between free and paid versions)--which isn't too surprising given the nature of the app store.<p>Could anyone provide some feedback on the app?  I spent a good amount of time designing the app to be 'attractive' and easy to use.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/powerplay-plus/id413083997?mt=8<p>Thank you!<p><i>Codes</i><p>99RN6EXHYY3P
JKHJA4JW6TJL
R73MAT3JY9EX
WTK4NMA9M7T7
XLX4A9E79HLH
ARH3LTT7K949
4NJ7ETY9KJX9
TWMR9LE766Y3
MYJTA67E73WY
RMEWEPM3Y6LF
JALAFMHPR639
A79K7XJMFYPW
HMXEPRYHPPEK
PELN7HPAYW3W
P6MENXJMKM9F
J3TAFNPXW49W
9KPPRKRPRPXA
6LMRLERALPPF
W73J4KFL6HWX
NJNNPYMMPHMA
MN74NLJN797E
433KE6P7JPPY
TWXWMMLEM6LK
7W4HJ9HL7KLF
PF67KEELT77K
PYFL7MYXA7XL
966XWKT4A397
AY6X6X7WK4E3
A3MMLNT6XXPM
9HRNTTAFPL9Y
EN73WXKLL6XH
379KWK3KHE9E
AWMR4NJPJELM
YK6L7XMNAJT6
JH6PJXYH79P7
WTAHK6K4LP4J
TR79PM4KH9RJ
XP3MKHRYT7JM
43JRYJWL7PXE
YF9R9TWLJ9TW
======
agent86
I used code: NJNNPYMMPHMA

\- First thing I noticed was that upon launching the app it asked me to rate
it. I haven't even done anything with it yet, so asking me to rate it seems
out of place. You might want to wait a few launches before you request
feedback. Also, it is really annoying that every time I run the app it keeps
asking me rate it even though I said "No Thanks". I even agreed to rate it,
and it continues to pester me.

\- In the settings menu, I think I would like it if it played the transition
sound when I changed it in the menu. It was annoying to have to close out that
menu and tinker with the app to hear the sounds.

\- I think I managed to flummox the app a bit. Not sure if it is as designed,
or a bug, but it feels like a bug...

Here's what I did:

1) Start the app

2) Add one song to the playlist

3) Click Done

4) Click Play to start the list

5) Skip ahead to the next song

Counter says "0 down/0 to go", but the 60 second timer continues to count
down. The play button doesn't do anything, the back button doesn't do
anything, but the skip button will reset the 60 second timer and play a sound,
despite there being no song present.

------
kersny
First impressions: Well, initially, I didn't really know what to do... some
sort of explanation would definitely be helpful (maybe brought up by hitting
the "power play" button at the top). Also, I would recommend against using the
UITabBar for selection or control, as it is generally associated with
completely separate views. It should at least be styled differently, so that
people don't think of it like, for example, the clock app. This relates to the
settings selection... you can select it, and then remove the view with 'x',
but settings is still highlighted. Finally, I'd recommend adding background
audio support and better resume from close functionality.

Just my 2c, overall its a well executed app.

------
johnda
Thank you guys so much for taking the time to give me some feedback! I really
appreciate it. I'll make sure to address those issues--didn't realize the app
itself was confusing to use, great point.

------
Void_
Can you explain how would be a "power hour playlist generator for the iPhone"
useful to me (or entertain me)?

~~~
johnda
"Power hour" is a popular drinking game where a group of people gather and put
on a power hour playlist. The 'game' is played by setting up a playlist to
play one minute of each song for 60 songs (= 1 hour). Once a song changes,
everyone takes a sip of their drink/beer.

The app is supposed to make it simple to setup these playlists. Often times,
people make power hour playlists ahead of time and it can take a while. With
this app, power hour playlists can be made instantly and on-the-go with an
iPhone. Does that give you a better idea of the intent?

